# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  El reto es atender a los pequeños agricultores

## Bruno Cillóniz

La agro exportación está caminando en piloto automático pero solo involucra al 10% del agro; para apoyar a la totalidad de pequeños agricultores es necesario que este gobierno priorice el desarrollo de los productos nativos orgánicos, para ello es primordial se estimule la asociatividad de los pequeños productores y las comunidades campesinas y nativas, dijo Trinidad a LA PRIMERA.  *-¿Cuáles son sus expectativas respecto al nuevo ministro del sector?-* -En armonía con la posición que siempre compartimos en Conveagro (Convención Nacional del Agro Peruano), espero que el ministro Miguel Caillaux despliegue las políticas y acciones necesarias para rentabilizar estructuralmente al agro, como factor clave para incentivar el incremento sostenido de la productividad, la reducción de las importaciones del ramo, el aumento de los ingresos de los campesinos y el restablecimiento de la hoy precarizada seguridad alimentaria del país.  *-¿Cuáles son las medidas urgentes que debería realizar el ministro Caillaux para ayudar, principalmente, a los pequeños productores, quienes están ajenos al boom exportador?-* -Principalmente, hacer cumplir con rigor el artículo 88 de la Constitución (preferencia agraria), lo cual debe reflejarse en el incremento del presupuesto público para el desarrollo del sector en los tres niveles de gobierno. De igual modo el artículo 63 (de la Carta Magna), el cual dispone la aplicación de medidas arancelarias o paraarancelarias para neutralizar a la competencia desleal de las importaciones agrarias subsidiadas o subvaluadas en el exterior. Y al mismo tiempo, hacer funcionar el Consejo Nacional de Concertación Agraria, así como las cinco leyes que disponen la compra obligatoria, directa y descentralizada de alimentos exclusivamente nacionales por los programas de asistencia social y otros mercados cautivos que dependen del Estado. Todas estas medidas son claves para rentabilizar estructuralmente a la producción agraria eficiente.  *-El nuevo ministro del sector debería apostar por la agro exportación como herramienta para apoyar a los pequeños agricultores, ¿qué otras medidas debería aplicar?-* -La agro exportación ya está caminando en piloto automático, pero involucrado sólo al 10% del agro. Para incluir al resto, el ministro Caillaux debe dar prioridad al desarrollo de los productos nativos orgánicos en los que tenemos ostensibles ventajas comparativas y competitivas, para ello es determinante estimular la asociatividad de los pequeños productores y las comunidades campesinas y nativas.  *-La pobreza y el sector rural están vinculadas. No obstante el mensaje presidencial se tocó el tema agrario de manera escueta* -La principal causa de la pobreza rural es la falta de rentabilidad para la producción agraria, especialmente en los Andes y la Amazonía, debido a la competencia desleal de las importaciones subsidiadas en el exterior y la vasta cadena de intermediarios innecesarios que esquilman por igual a los productores y consumidores. Ante ello, el Presidente Humala ha expresado que una de las prioridades de su gobierno será luchar contra este flagelo, lo cual en el caso específico del agro presupone precios justos y mercados Seguros para la producción agraria eficientes.  *-Si bien, el presidente anunció el fortalecimiento del Agrobanco qué tan favorable y eficiente puede ser dicha medida si existen miles de agricultores que carecen de titulación de sus predios ¿esto no sería una traba para acceder al crédito en dicho banco estatal?-* -La titulación y el crédito son indispensables pero no suficientes para resolver la crisis agraria. Esto depende fundamentalmente de la rentabilización estructural de la producción, lo cual no depende sólo de la política agraria, sino primordialmente de la política macroeconómica y del trabajo sinérgico del Ministerio de Agricultura y los gremios de productores, sobre todo para racionalizar la comercialización.  *-El ex ministro de Agricultura, Jorge Villasante, manifestó que el Gobierno entregó casi un millón de títulos de propiedad a los pobladores rurales del país. ¿Esto es suficiente? ¿Cuánto en promedio es el déficit de títulos en el sector rural?-* -Fue un avance pírrico. Luego del traslado arbitrario del asunto de titulación rural del Ministerio de Agricultura (PETT) al Ministerio de Vivienda (COFOPRI), este proceso prácticamente se truncó. Entonces, primero hay que revertir esa medida para completar la titulación principalmente en los Andes y la Amazonía.  *-Entre los temas que no se tocaron durante el discurso presidencial se encuentra el de los aranceles, ¿en qué situación nos dejó Alan García? Le preocupa el silencio sobre este tema de la administración nacionalista-* -El peor crimen que cometió el régimen de Alan García contra el agro y la seguridad alimentaria del país fue, además de suscribir varios tratados internacionales de libre comercio sin equidad, rebajar y eliminar casi todos los aranceles para las importaciones agrarias, sin considerar medidas de defensa frente a los subsidios externos y en contra del fisco y la producción nacional. Por consiguiente, con base en el artículo 63 de la Constitución, hay que restablecer los aranceles o adoptar medidas análogas. 
-*El presidente Ollanta Humala en su mensaje presidencial mostró su compromiso en la preservación de los recursos naturales haciendo hincapié en el déficit hídrico y anunció que se requiere de una política que garantice la explotación racional y equilibrada de los recursos naturales. ¿Qué opinión le merece?-* -Es muy positivo pues el Perú es el tercer país del mundo amenazado por la escasez crónica de agua, por lo que es indispensable dar prioridad a la atención de este problema, con base en la siembra y cosecha de aguas de lluvia en los Andes.  *-La política pro importaciones del gobierno aprista ¿qué tan dañino fue para los agricultores nacionales? ¿Cuánto se perdió por esta masiva importación?-* -Con esta política antinacional y antiagraria el país ha perdido más de 500 millones de dólares por año en ingresos para el Tesoro Público, en beneficio casi exclusivo de los oligopolios importadores que no trasladan al público consumidor los márgenes de las rebajas y exoneraciones arancelarias. Adicionalmente, se les está despojando inicuamente de su mercado natural (el país) a los productores, lo cual no sucede ni en el país más capitalista del mundo.  *-¿Considera que el nuevo ministro debe apostar por fortalecer al sector agrario como herramienta para cubrir la demanda interna de alimentos en lugar de continuar con la importación, teniendo en cuenta los altos costos que este representa?-* -Por supuesto. LA PRIMERA necesidad del ser humano es comer y el único sector que puede satisfacer inagotablemente esta necesidad es el agro, en complementación con la pesca. Pues el pueblo no puede vivir con las montañas de teorías y papeles que produce la tecnoburocracia neoliberal.  *-¿Durante el gobierno de García se aplicaron medidas para la prevención de desastres naturales?-* -No. Este vacío debe cubrirse de inmediato, comenzando por la prevención climática. Pues tan y a veces más importante que la política del Estado es la prevención del cLima.  *-La ex administración aprista se jacta de los logros del programa Sierra Exportadora. ¿Existen motivos para celebrar? ¿Se lograron 450 mil puestos de trabajo prometidos? ¿a cuánto se llegó? ¿A quiénes realmente benefició este programa?-* -Sierra Exportadora fue un cuento que benefició sólo a cierta burocracia y a algunos intermediarios. Su objetivo central fue incorporar a la exportación un mínimo de 150,000 hectáreas en el quinquenio, pero esta meta no fue cubierta ni en 10%. Por ende, Sierra Exportadora debe integrarse al Ministerio de Agricultura  *-Ollanta Humala durante su campaña afirmó que otorgaría 700 millones de soles para el fortalecimiento de Agrobanco, ¿esta suma es suficiente?* -El agro necesita alrededor de 4,000 millones de dólares por campaña y/o año agrícola, y actualmente toda la banca no cubre la mitad. Para ir cubriendo este vacío, el Presidente Humala se ha comprometido a inyectarle al Banco Agropecuario unos 700 millones de nuevos soles en bonos, mientras que el gobierno de Alan García no quiso siquiera completar los 100 millones de nuevos soles que debe el Estado por el capital suscrito de esa institución.  *-El Censo Agrario fue otro tema ausente en el mensaje presidencial-* -Cierto. Pero en los compromisos suscritos por el candidato Ollanta Humala con Conveagro y la Junta Nacional de Usuarios de los Distritos de Riego del Perú está ese punto. El IV Censo Nacional Agropecuario tiene que realizarse de inmediato, por ser indispensable para la planificación sectorial y nacional. Los datos de 1993 ya están clamorosamente desactualizados.  *-¿Considera que este gobierno nacionalista debe continuar con el pago de los bonos de la reforma agraria?-* -Toda deuda debe pagarse, pero no a los especuladores que acapararon mañosamente los bonos de la Reforma Agraria por precios viles (entre 10 y 20% de sus valores nominales), sino a los tenedores originales o a sus herederos. Ese pago podría hacerse incluso con bienes (tierras eriazas), concesiones y o servicios del Estado.  *-¿Confía Ud. en el gobierno del Presidente Humala?-* -Por supuesto. En su primer Mensaje a la Nación él ha reivindicado el valor de la palabra empeñada para levantar la moral del pueblo a partir del ejemplo propio. La transformación del país debe comenzar por el agro, conjugando economía social de mercado y justicia social. 
Wilder Mayo
Redacción
La PrimeraTemas similares: Artículo: Relanzan Agroideas para financiar a pequeños y medianos agricultores Artículo: Pequeños agricultores son protagonistas del desarrollo de San Martín Artículo: Pequeños agricultores incrementarían hasta en 200 % rendimiento vitivinícola Artículo: Cafetaleros piden capitalizar Agrobanco para atender demanda de créditos de agricultores Ley de cooperativas fomentará asociatividad entre los pequeños agricultores

----------


## benjamin jara

Todo es demagogia, no se ve nada practico. Lo importante es tecnificar al pequeno agricultor y demostrarle que es posible incrementar los rendimientos de sus cultivos, pero para esto se necesita accion inmediata.
Trabaje mucho tiempo en transferencia de tecnologia, pero solo en los ultimitos cinco anos supe que la unica forma de ensenar al agricultor es mostrandole lo que debe hacer,, que mire y toque lo que debe hacer.
En este sentido propuse muchas veces que es necesario que se mapeen areas ecologias similares con vocacion similar de cultivos... luego en esas areas el estado debe tener unas 50 has.. que las entregara a un experto en agricultura, profesional con alta capacidad y experiencia a fin de que lo conduzca y produzca de manera tecnificada productos de exportacion y  productos de consumo en general... este campo bien conducido y con enlaces para su comercializacion sera una muestra viva para el area ecologica donde esta ubicado...Los agriculores podran ir cuando gusten a ver y palpar lo que se hace y como se debe trabajar... Esta me parece es la mejor forma de transferir tecnologia y lo digo por experiencia vivida
da en el valle de Casma...Mientras los pequenos agricultores no se tecnifiquen y sean capaces de producir eficientemente no sera facil formar empresas asociativas menos encaminarlos en la cadena de exportacion.

----------


## Eventos IPEX

Muy de acuerdo contigo, de eso se trata que podamos ayudar a las personas que lo necesitan, y hay una enorme labor que debe de encaminarse a nuestros agricultores, y de que hagamos cosas tangibles, parte de esto es que el Ipex, està iniciando de forma constante capacitaciones a agricultores.dentro de nuestros alcances. Ojalà que este nuevo gobierno pueda a su vez activar y mejorar la gestiòn y la extensiòn de servicio al agro (como lo es el INIA, en sus diferentes sedes). 
A seguir trabajando para el Perù. 
saludos, a todos nuestros hermanos del agro.

----------


## kscastaneda

Muy de acuerdo con todos : 
1. El personal que trabaje en las instituciones del estado en primer lugar debe de cumplir con el requisito básico que es tener Voluntad de servicio.
2. Que se les capacite a todos los que estan en las instituciones estatales del agro.
3. Que se les tome examen si merecen estar o no en los puestos cual carrera magisterial.
4. Que se reactiven los centros de investigación a nivel nacional y se les proporcione los fondos para tal.
5. Que se amplie los recursos al sector para que hagan una buena gestión. (a veces no tienen ni para el combustible y las unidades en algunas sedes estan recontra viejas y carcomidas por la corrosión).
6. Que se forme equipos elite que manejen en total 48 agricultores/semana con visitas programadas y con reportes semanales de sus avances y publicación de resultados.
7. Que orienten la agricultura a la producción orgánica, pues si es posible. Sabemos que no es de la noche a la mañana, pero que se den los primeros pasos.
8. Las capacitaciones charlas son buenas siempre y cuando sean experiencias que hayan vivido los ponentes. 
Reflexión : Cuando dices que vás a hacer algo, hazlo cuando dices que lo vas a hacer y cuando lo hagas, hazlo bien desde la primera vez. (La abuelita). 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Bueno señores para no desentonar señalaré que el tema de la asociatividad implica generación de confianza, pero confiuanza para el mediano y largo plazo, lo cual es un proceso social.  Es más todo el mundo habla que que se debe fomentar la asociatividad. Yo he trabajado en costa, sierra y selva, no en un valle sino en 20, y detecto que hace 20 años hablamos de fomentar la asociatividad, y hasta ahora los esfuerzos han sido iútiles en su mayoría. Para darles un dato, en 10 años, la informalidad en el país sólo se ha reducido de 71 a 69% es decir N A D A. 
Efectivamente esa cantaleta de la transferencia tecnológica es el discurso de siempre. Pero para lograr una adecuada transferencia tecnológica es necesario: 
1. Entender que el productor rural no es una caja vacía , que tiene conocimientos y saberes que hay que revalorar.
2. Que las metodologías de capacitación deben ser con enfoque para adultos, y que fomenten el trabajo grupal. (Por ejemplo las escuelas de campo han dmeostrado ser eficaces en muchas zonas del pais ya que es un espacio de aprendizaje vivencial, no es sólo un frío power point)
3. Las experiencias no solo son de los ponentes. Hay agricultores líderes que pueden apoyar el proceso y darle legitimidad a la porpuesta.
4. Que el alto rendimiento no sirve de nada si no hay un mercado atractivo. 
Ahora, respecto al tema del financiamiento, deben desarrollarse estrategias para incorporar el pequeño productor. La tecnificación no se da sólo porque hay una linda parcela de tu vecino. Necesitas capital para invertir. Y para precisar la cifra, no es la mitad de la campaña lo que tiene financimiento , es la T E R C E R A PARTE de la campaña agrícola la que tiene financiamiento. 
Finalmente debo señalar que en el Valle de Casma, Barranca, Cañete, un pequeño agricultor tiene 3 a 5 Hectáreas. Pero hablemos pues de los pequeños en la sierra que en pormedio no superan la media hectárea y son miles y miles. Les aseguro que el contexto de los valles consteños son diametralmente opuestos a la sierra (y que decir de la selva). 
En fin, hay mucho que discutir y sobre todo proponer. Saludo los comentarios acertados del Ing. Castañeda. 
Angelo Soto

----------


## kscastaneda

Lo que dice Angel Soto es muy cierto; yo he caminado por los cerros de la serranía Liberteña, estaba desarrollando un trabajo con un productor de papa que tenía dividida sus parcelas en 2 sectores y entre los dos llegaba a poco más de 1/4 de hectarea. Otra problematica que pude ver es lo dificil del camino para llegar donde los campos, pude ver la pobreza y precariedad en que vivian y lo más triste conseguir una movilidad de retorno. 
Por otro lado en la costa, los agricultores no aprenden aún ha convivir en armonía, cada quien quiere jalar para su molino; la asociatividad; tienen mucha desconfianza. El tema de la asociatividad, el trabajo en equipo no es fácil; hay quienes lo han logrado pero no son muchos como por ejemplo la Red de productores de Mangos de La Libertad; La red de productores de paltos de Chao van por el buen camino conducidas por ONG´s. Creo que debieran participar especialistas en psicología social y organizarse un programa de sensibilización para incentivar a la CONFIANZA y el RESPETO entre ellos. 
El Domingo 7 me reuní con una persona de Sullana-Piura en Trujillo que me contó como se asociaron y fueron estafados con una cadena de capsicums; primero no les respetaron el precio pactado y luego se llevaron su producto y no más se aparecieron. Esto ocurre mucho en nuestro país; una consecuencia más de la desconfianza. 
Otro tema es, los elevados precios de los productos e insumos agricolas, estuve en Huarmey el miercoles 24 de agosto; en el camino subio una señora con sus fertilizantes y productos; entre dialogo y dialogo; le pregunte cuanto le había costado el Clorotalonyl y me dijo S/. 45 nuevos soles y que desconfiaba que sea verdadero pues la semana pasada le costo S/. 80 el litro y que el más barato lo había comprado su sobrino. Cuando en La Libertad esta S/. 40 por la agresiva competencia entre las tiendas y por estar en una zona agroindustrial. Asi conversando me dijo : tengo problema de caracha en mi escabeche y me han recetado esto :  *Para caracha :*
Pegamento 150 ml
Imidacloprid 250 ml
Fentoato 500 ml 
El caso aquí es que estos agricultores confian en los "especialistas" de las tiendas agrícolas; quienes a mi parecer deberían ser RESPONSABLES al recomendar. Pues aparte que ello le hubiere generado un estrés seguro del cultivo, caída de flores y frutos; están elevando sus costos de producción y aplicando a la vez los ya conocidos bombazos, que el agricultor aplica por la desesperación del ataque. Y ni hablar de la movilidad; lo mismo que la sierra; en la zona de Chilcal la movilidad para ir al toque, pero para regresar tuvimos que caminar 1 hora por el valle hasta que paso un auto y nos llevó. 
Por los constantes viajes que tengo por motivos de la asesoria he podido percibir y conocer la problemática de cada zona y basicamente es la FALTA DE APOYO TECNICO a nuestros agricultores, y me da tristeza y rabia a la vez pues esto no debería pasar, pues ellos alimentan a sus niños de lo que cultivan en sus campos y aspiran a una mejor calidad de vida. 
Vivimos actualmente en la ERA DEL CONOCIMIENTO; estoy convencido que AGROFORUM una herramienta muy poderosa de comunicación agronómica y las personas comprometidas con el agro que se están gestando vamos a hacer un día algo muy especial. 
Gracias Bruno Cilloniz por lo que nos permites lograr a través de este espacio, llevemos algún día AGROFORUM a aquellos agricultores productores que no cuentan con el conocimiento del internet, alguna forma tendremos que gestionar. 
Cordiales saludos,

----------


## Yoel Coz

Ing. Castañeda permitame felicitarlo por los cometarios acertados que usted tiene. tiene razón cuando dice llevemos AGROFORUM algún día a los agricultores que no tiene conocimiento de internet, pues de alguna manera si lo están haciendo, yo soy hijo de un pequeño productor agropecuario de la sierra de Huánuco, pues hace poco me gradué como Ing. Agrónomo y siempre que tengo la oportunidad de ir a mi tierra, les comento a mi papá y los productores con quienes interactúo los conocimientos y las oportunidades que se pueden encontar en este lindo foro; pero también como mencionó el Ing. Castañeda, siento tristeza y rabia al ver que algunas cosas que hacen los profesionales que ayudan la gente de campo o lo hacen mal o lo hacen por cumplir; para mencionar dos ejemplos: en algunas localidades del distrito de Jesús provincia de Lauricocha han construido cobertizos para ganado ovino y vacuno sin ninguna dirección técnica, la mayor parte de los cobertizos estan abandonado algunos lo están utilizando como vivienda; otra de los casos es la forestación que realizó el gobierno regional de Huánuco, la mayoria de las plantas que instalaron no sobrevivieron porque lo llevaron a campo definitivo en época de sequia, pueden imaginarse tremendo disparate que hicieron los profesionales que estuvieron a carga de ese proyecto. Y así el Gobierno que pasó decia que se construyeron nosé cuantos cobertizos en la sierra, pues si hicieron y ahora esos cobertizos se encuentran en ruinas; también forestaron, pero vayase a ver cuantas plantas estan vivas. Es lamentable pero es la verdad y de esa manera no se puede ayudar a la gente de campo, cuando se habla con ellos no saben ni para que hicieron el cobertizo y tampoco para forestaron sus chacras; antes no se concientizó bien, tampoco se les capacitó y si lo hicieron pues lo hicieron pésimo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Yoel: 
Muy interesante tu comentario, porque yo no hice más que publicar noticias que tenían que ver con cobertizos -por aquí y por allá- y con plantaciones de árboles por millones. Lo que nunca se llega a saber es el verdadero impacto que tienen esas medidas, pero es bueno que los agricultores mismos denuncien este tipo de errores o problemas para tratar de hacer algo al respecto. 
Supongo que ya es algo tarde para arreglar el tema de los árboles, pero con esos pequeños aportes de información estamos colaborando para tratar de hacer las cosas mejor. 
El tema es ver cómo podríamos hacer para que las autoridades oigan y apliquen algunas de las recomendaciones que ustedes los agricultores dan desde su particular perspectiva. 
Con respecto a la difusión de un medio como AgroFórum, te cuento que para mí es una frustación no poder hacer más, para que AgroFórum sea utilizado por la gente del campo para intercambiar información técnica de los diversos cultivos que aquí ustedes desarrollan. 
Soy un convencido que en un foro como éste se pueden aprender infinidad de temas, pero lo que falta es generar esa cultura de aportar y a la vez consultar información relevante para sus vidas en el campo, a través de una simple -pero costosa- conexión a Internet. En ese sentido, hay que tratar de transmitir que aquí existe información y contactos demanera gratuita, lo que se traduce en "conocimiento" y "mercado" ¡GRATIS!... :EEK!:  
AgroFórum podría ser además una gran empresa; que no sólo sea una página web, sino que cuente con profesionales para hacer consultorías en zonas alejadas o donde haga falta cierta asesoría técnica; que sea organizadora de eventos relacionados al sector; y que cual "Cupido", sea promotora clave del encuentro entre la Sra. "Oferta" y el Sr. "Demanda" de nuestros productos del agro. Podría ser también una empresa que se encargue de promocionar la agricultura y biodiversidad peruana en otros países; y podría ser tantas cosas buenas que se me ocurren para la agricultura peruana, pero no tengo el apoyo suficiente por el momento. Incluso es una lástima que no sea Ing. Agrónomo para poder aportar desde el lado técnico de los temas que aquí se tocan -aunque para eso están ustedes-.  
Empezaré a buscar posibles socios o inversionistas para ver si puedo hacer crecer este proyecto... :Confused:  
Muchas gracias por tu aporte y sigamos sumando gente para seguir creciendo como comunidad... ¡que ya somos más de 9,000 usuarios! 
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Bruno : AGROFORUM ONG captemos fondos, hagamos proyectos que salgan del dialogo y problemática in-situ con los mismos productores; estos a su vez viables económicamente y sustentables en el tiempo. Otra cosa que ocurre también es que hay ONG´s que solo hacen la finta como se dice criollamente cuando vienen los financiadores y simulan que todo esta bien cuando no ocurre ello en realidad, he visto eso y no me gusta para nada. 
Considero que es hora ya de llevar AGROFORUM  a otro nivel. 
El Lunes estaré en Lima, en horas de la tarde estaré disponible. 
Saludos,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno : AGROFORUM ONG captemos fondos, hagamos proyectos que salgan del dialogo y problemática in-situ con los mismos productores; estos a su vez viables económicamente y sustentables en el tiempo. Otra cosa que ocurre también es que hay ONG´s que solo hacen la finta como se dice criollamente cuando vienen los financiadores y simulan que todo esta bien cuando no ocurre ello en realidad, he visto eso y no me gusta para nada. 
> Considero que es hora ya de llevar AGROFORUM  a otro nivel. 
> El Lunes estaré en Lima, en horas de la tarde estaré disponible. 
> Saludos,

 Hola Carlos, sería ideal tu aporte para ver de qué manera podemos hacer un modesto equipo de trabajo, porque como les digo, a mí solo no me alcanza ni el tiempo ni la plata para hacer las cosas que tengo en mente.  
El problema es que el lunes estoy viajando con mi familia de vacaciones invitados por mi padre, así que no voy a estar para poder reunirnos; pero podemos seguir intercambiando ideas por el momento a través de este mismo tema. A mi regreso el lunes de la próxima semana, coordinamos para juntarnos y ver algunas posibilidades. 
En realidad, sólo hace falta dinero y un buen equipo profesional para hacer que esto camine. Con tu aporte, cubrimos el lado profesional y técnico que hace falta para empezar, así que sólo haría falta lo más difícil: los escurridizos "S/." 
De mi parte, ya tienes una idea básica de lo que creo se podría hacer con AgroFórum aquí en el Perú, porque incluso la cosa es apuntar afuera también. 
Saludos... y gracias como siempre por tus aportes.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Considero que es hora ya de llevar AGROFORUM  a otro nivel.

 Hola Carlos: 
A ver si empezamos a planear la manera de llevar a AgroFórum.pe a un nivel más participativo. ONG, empres privada, o como sea; pero la idea es ver la manera de aprovechar mejor esta herramienta para contruibuir con nuesto granito de arena y tratar de solucionar algunos de los tantos problemas que enfrenta nuestra nuestra agricultura actualmente; especialmente la pequeña y mediana agricultura rural -aunque sin excluir a nadie-, siempre y cuando aporten para bien y estén interesados en lo que hacemos o proponemos. 
Como les explicaba a todos, tengo un montón de ideas en la cabeza para hacer de AgroFórum algo más que este portal en Internet; pero necesito gente y por su puesto dinero para hacerlo... Empecemos a intercambiar ideas entre todos, y a ver si nos reunimos o conversamos por Skype para ver si podemos iniciar esto entre los 2, y de a pocos ir sumando gente -del mismo foro si es posible-... Tal vez a Alper le interese también. 
Saludos

----------

